# Reserve or Active Duty Marine?



## Bec771 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello all,
Im 22, a full time firefighter, and I’m currently in the process of enlisting as a reserve under an 0311 contract. I’ve wanted to be a Marine since I was a kid, and right out of school fell into my career as a fireman. I’m very fortunate to have my job and worked hard to get here, so I figured the reserves would give me the opportunity to continue my work and experience the Marines. I was under the impression going active duty from a reserve status was relatively simple. Through my research I found that it’s almost impossible to do so. I’ve also read that deployments and extra training outside of normal drill is hard to come by as a reservist. I’m afraid if I sign a reserve contract I’ll regret it. I’ve always had the itch for combat, and have always sought out the busy stations, or “the shit,” in the fire world (I know, not comparable.) What kind of opportunities will I have as an 0311 for further training? And how frequent are combat deployments for Active Duty 0311s in today’s war?
I understand this a personal decision that I have to make myself, but if I have any Marines willing to give some advice on active duty Vs reserve life in the state our country is in now, that would be great. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J. (Aug 27, 2018)

I’m an active Marine so I will only speak for my side of the house. Being active is your entire life when you are, and I love it, it’s the worst and best part of my life.

“Combat deployments” are very hard to come by for anyone serving in ground combat MOS’s. As a grunt you’ll have a lot more opportunities to go oversees but the mission of today isn’t what it was before 2014. Some guys get lucky and go to Afghanistan and Iraq for advisory roles. You’re more than likely to go on a MEU or two.

You will never stop training when you are active, if you’re not deployed the only thing you’ll be doing is training. Ranges, schools, field ops, classes, 24/7, 365. Everything you do when not deployed is to prepare you to deploy.

I can only guarantee you this, active or reserve, you will never regret becoming a Marine.


----------



## Bec771 (Aug 27, 2018)

J. said:


> I’m an active Marine so I will only speak for my side of the house. Being active is your entire life when you are, and I love it, it’s the worst and best part of my life.
> 
> “Combat deployments” are very hard to come by for anyone serving in ground combat MOS’s. As a grunt you’ll have a lot more opportunities to go oversees but the mission of today isn’t what it was before 2014. Some guys get lucky and go to Afghanistan and Iraq for advisory roles. You’re more than likely to go on a MEU or two.
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the insight.


----------



## AgroLion (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey Becc771

(Rather lengthy post so scroll down for TL;DR or continue for specifics on my thoughts)

I’m currently a reservist with the USMC. So I can help shine a bit of light on our side of things. First off I love being a Marine, and spending time with other Marines. I do not like being a reservist, I regretted my decision after 4 drills or so. Regardless of the circumstance that made me choose the reserves, I live with the decision that was made and I look for an opportunity to try out for A&S (when I feel I’m physically capable or close to).

1. Extremly difficult to go into Active Duty if you so desire so.
2.Adiquette training, (MOS dependent) but AT’s will be a good training excercise/learning experience if you apply yourself and learn. I’m a 3531 (Motor T). I’ve learned a lot on IED’s and sub categories, Crew Serve weapon systems(.50Cal legacy, M240B, MK19) and basic security team role/responsibilities and S.O.P.’s. 
3.Deployments possible, they recently had a “who wants an advisory role” opportunity come up for Cpl’s and above (only 4 selected) to go to the sandbox. 
4.One of my major annoyances with reserves(Civillian Job specific) I hate going to drill and missing time from my Civillian job. I make decent money at my Civillian job and In my current financial situation I have a hard time wanting to be at drill when I only get paid $200 or so. 

Key Note***I have to be at work to make money, it’s a sales job, am looking into law enforcement while I continue to train so I can hopefully make it into A&S and not struggle as much financially(For the consistency)***


TL;DR
I love being a Marine, but not a reservist. 
Hard to switch to AD.
Good training if you apply yourself.
Deployment opportunity’s available but not likely.
Civilian job is usually more money than reserves (not that it’s always about money but one does need to pay bills still) 

At the end of the day do what you’d like to, I can only speak on my own experience. But if you already have a sense of regret than I say go Active Duty. I learned recently how my own personal happiness, goals, and decisions should’ve been my number one priority, but I am actively setting out to accomplish my previous goals and catch up on time spent not doing what I set out too. 

Be great,
 AgroLion


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 19, 2018)

So the easy answer is "it depends", right?  You have heard two POVs.  Active duty, they own you, 24/7, 365, for the duration of your contract.  Then there is "needs of the service," so if you have 'X' planned, orders get changed, etc.  Of course it's hard to go AD-->MARFORRES/MARFORRES-->AD; it should be.  You sign a contract, and they expect you to do your part.

As a corpsman with AD and reserve duty with both AD and reserve Marines, I will say that if you want the Marine 'experience' (i.e., the suck), go AD.  The Reserve experience is not even close, not by a long shot.  Not to say it is not rewarding, or you can't get schools, etc., but it is night and day.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2018)

Like @J. says, there's not a lot of combat going on right now for active duty rifle companies with a few notable exceptions. However, if things heat up somewhere, like they are prone to do, even Reservists have chances to deploy.

And there's a lot to be said for having employment and a career as a firefighter.

Search your heart, find the answer and full speed ahead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2018)

I’m not a Marine and have nothing to add to the discussion other than the observation that  this is a great thread and exactly the kind of helpful and detailed discussion that makes this site so important and useful.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 20, 2018)

Former AD infantry NCO Iraq 2003.

I worked with and around Resevists who basically wanted to go Active.

So go active


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Sep 20, 2018)

.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 20, 2018)

CryptoLingUSMC said:


> BLUF: Go AD.
> 
> I'm was an active duty Marine and my son is currently a reserve Marine 0311. My father and uncle were Marines and my son was determined to carry on the tradition. He decided on a reserve contract because he had a serious girlfriend all through high school and she was very firmly rooted to a particular location. It looked like he might jettison enlisting altogether, so I explained that a reserve contract would give him more control over where he could live. The plan was that he'd go 0311 to 0321, get as many schools as possible and then have the option to assess for active duty as a Raider in a few years.
> 
> ...



Safety stand downs, medical stand downs, admin, training (PME), PT....never ending checklists of chores to satisfy "requirements."  You get the same thing AD, but it's so much more a fraction of your overall time....


----------



## Teufel (Sep 20, 2018)

Bec771 said:


> Hello all,
> Im 22, a full time firefighter, and I’m currently in the process of enlisting as a reserve under an 0311 contract. I’ve wanted to be a Marine since I was a kid, and right out of school fell into my career as a fireman. I’m very fortunate to have my job and worked hard to get here, so I figured the reserves would give me the opportunity to continue my work and experience the Marines. I was under the impression going active duty from a reserve status was relatively simple. Through my research I found that it’s almost impossible to do so. I’ve also read that deployments and extra training outside of normal drill is hard to come by as a reservist. I’m afraid if I sign a reserve contract I’ll regret it. I’ve always had the itch for combat, and have always sought out the busy stations, or “the shit,” in the fire world (I know, not comparable.) What kind of opportunities will I have as an 0311 for further training? And how frequent are combat deployments for Active Duty 0311s in today’s war?
> I understand this a personal decision that I have to make myself, but if I have any Marines willing to give some advice on active duty Vs reserve life in the state our country is in now, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The reserves are great but I always advise people to go active duty first. It’s easy to drop into the reserves, almost impossible to go active from the reserves.


----------



## Bec771 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the responses.
I’ve been reading through threads on this site for over 8 months now contemplating my options. I finally made the decision to go Active Duty. I signed an infantry contract a few days ago and leave for boot camp January 28th. HR agreed to keeping me on the payroll for the extent of my contract, so my job will be here if I decide to get out at my 4 years. (This was not a deciding factor, only icing on the cake.) 
I appreciate everyone’s advice. Please keep it coming, I’m certain there will be someone out there in my exact position that will find this thread helpful.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 21, 2018)

Bec771 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses.
> I’ve been reading through threads on this site for over 8 months now contemplating my options. I finally made the decision to go Active Duty. I signed an infantry contract a few days ago and leave for boot camp January 28th. HR agreed to keeping me on the payroll for the extent of my contract, so my job will be here if I decide to get out at my 4 years. (This was not a deciding factor, only icing on the cake.)
> I appreciate everyone’s advice. Please keep it coming, I’m certain there will be someone out there in my exact position that will find this thread helpful.




Awesome. Hit it hard, man.


----------



## Bec771 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey everyone,
Just an update. Heading to Boot Camp in less than 2 weeks. Feeling physically and mentally solid. I owe it to this site and all the forums that come with it, specifically this thread. Thanks to everyone who took time to comment. I’ll check back in when I get that EGA!


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2019)

Bec771 said:


> HR agreed to keeping me on the payroll for the extent of my contract, so my job will be here if I decide to get out at my 4 years. (This was not a deciding factor, only icing on the cake.)



Brilliant, get the AD out of your system, then you can get back to a good solid career, and do a bit of Reserves if you still have the itch.


----------



## Bec771 (May 3, 2019)

Update: all went well in Boot Camp. I was a little disappointed in the PT, I left a little weaker than when I went in. Nonetheless, It absolutely sucked. I’m excited to get to ITB and learn my job. Which brings me to my next question. What are y’alls opinions on infantry MOSs? We’ve been told we’ll have the choice when the time comes to pick. I want something that will challenge me a little more physically and mentally, and will help prepare one day for BRC. I know it all depends on the person, but I’d love to hear your opinions. I’m 6’0 with a 280 PFT out of boot camp. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Devildoc (May 3, 2019)

Congratulations on a very significant achievement!  

Boot camp of all branches, they train to the bell curve, so guys who go in fitter often drop a step or two.  Afraid to say that ITB may not be _that_ much harder in that aspect (unless it changed.  I did med support at Geiger a few years ago, and it really wasn't crazy-hard).

As for MOSs, I will let the SMEs chime in.


----------



## Gunz (May 3, 2019)

0331. Just sayin.   Pig Handlers are generally more intelligent and handsome than other 03s. It's science.


----------



## Hillclimb (May 3, 2019)

0341. It's an art getting a gun up in 15 seconds. Plus itll be good early exposure to CFF/FDC/FO.


----------



## 0699 (May 4, 2019)

Bec771 said:


> We’ve been told we’ll have the choice when the time comes to pick.


I don't know you and already I value your optimism.

If you are given an option, go 0311.  It's the heart of the Corps.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 4, 2019)

Line companies always complain about the fitness level of boots after they hit the fleet. Use your weekends to hit the gym because PT gets easier at ITB. 

As for MOS choice, I wanted to be an 0340 but was selected for YW. That made it impossible because all YW are 11's. In the end, I loved being an 0311. Each has their pluses and minuses.


----------



## arch_angel (May 4, 2019)

Whatever MOS you get just please remember this is what you signed up for. All too often Marines complete ITB and check in to their platoon only to be discouraged at what the reality of infantry training actually is (specifically the garrison requirements). 

Just remember, and I actually mean this it isn't just buzz words: if you think you've "made it" at any point in the next 4 years... you are doing yourself a disservice. Constantly strive to take the reponsibility of the next higher Marine in your chain.

Congrats on completing bootcamp! Good luck at ITB, stay away from the strip clubs.


----------

